# South Bend Taper Attachment



## ShagDog (Apr 1, 2021)

Recently bought a South Bend 9a lathe. It came with a taper attachment (not attached). I am trying to confirm it is a genuine South Bend; looks to be. It also looks like it has everything; except the part that ties it to the lathe's cross slide.

It would appreciated if I could get help in confirming it is a South Bend, and it is complete; except, the mount described above.


----------



## benmychree (Apr 1, 2021)

Sure looks like SB, all the earmarks are there.


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 1, 2021)

If I'm not mistaken there is a completely different cross slide for a SB taper attachment.


----------



## benmychree (Apr 1, 2021)

that is the cross slide that I have, but not the rest of the TA.


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 1, 2021)

I wish I had that cross slide as I'd build the rest of the stuff.


----------



## ShagDog (Apr 1, 2021)

That look like the cross slide that is on my lathe with the slot.


----------



## Canus (Apr 2, 2021)

Hope this will help.


----------



## SLK001 (Apr 2, 2021)

That's not a SB model - the dove tail is on the wrong side.  Here's a SB model that shows the UNIT NUMBER (TA100) and the SB LOGO stamped on the headstock end.


----------



## ShagDog (Apr 2, 2021)

Canus said:


> Hope this will help.


Thanks. Helps a lot. Looks like like all that is missing is the slide block that goes on top and the washer and lever. Should be easy enough to fabricate since there is no dovetail on top.


----------



## ShagDog (Apr 2, 2021)

SLK001 said:


> That's not a SB model - the dove tail is on the wrong side.  Here's a SB model that shows the UNIT NUMBER (TA100) and the SB LOGO stamped on the headstock end.



Thanks; but certainly not what I was wanting to hear. Mine looks just like the one in David's picture above. I also looked at this website and it looks like the one in "Fig. 2" with the dovetail on the bottom. http://www.wswells.com/data/howto/9_taper_Install.pdf

I took some more photos showing more numbers but did not find a SB emblem. There is a # "100"; but no "TA" in front of it. Here are the additional photos. The last 2 are of the same number, just different angles. Not sure how to read that number.


----------



## RandyWilson (Apr 2, 2021)

There are several different taper attachments. Big and little lathes, telescoping and fixed. The one on my 14.5 has the dovetail on top. The parts manual I have shows the one for the 9 and 10K with the dovetail on the bottom. I suspect that is a South Bend part.


----------



## Surprman (Apr 3, 2021)

When I first got my SB9 it was damaged (probably tipped over) and had a broken tongue on the cross slide.  I made a new extension to bolt on to the cleaned-up (milled) remainder of the cross slide (like a 10k).
Here is the post of that effort:









						Taper Attachment progress
					

Last weekend I milled up a new section to attach to my cross slide so I could use my refurbished taper attachment.  It came out pretty good.  I drilled holes in  the new part and also drilled and tapped holes for two 1/4-20 bolts in the cross slide.  Below are pictures of the assembled unit.  I...




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				




Rick


----------



## ShagDog (Apr 7, 2021)

After a bit of thought, I have determined that I will never use the taper attachment; so, I have decided to sell it. I need to cough up some money for a new backgear due to a missing tooth on the smaller gear. Anyone have an idea of what this taper attachment is worth, with the missing top slide block mount?


----------

